# airplane prop



## Trebor (Jun 22, 2009)

been a while since I posted, I know. I'm sorry, guys! it's just that I've been getting more into General aviation than WWII aviation. part of the reason why I haven't finished my JU-87 Stuka.

Anyways, my stepfather's been getting into woodworking, and I've asked him to make me a wooden airplane propeller clock, because I've seen them for over a hundred bucks which is ridiculous. but the trouble is, we ain't got a clue how to do it. I've been looking around the internet for steps on how to construct one of these things, but I haven't found anything. can any one y'all help me out?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, nice to have you back mate. I've got a propellor clock at home here, although mine is a glass fibre casting. Quite a few years ago, a friend of mine made a number of these, finished in various colours. They were made by making a mould from an actual prop, I think from a Tipsy Nipper IIRC, then just building as normal with glass fibre matt, then finishing. If you think this might help, I can take some pics, and close - ups of the 'hollow' interior of the hub, where the clock fits.
If you want to make a real wooden prop, then it would be best to make this from laminates of an easily worked timber, perhaps even Balsa. Rememeber. it's only going to hang on a wall, not be under stress from an engine! 
Glue the roughly shaped layers and, when totally hardened, trim and sand to shape. Cut and ream the hole in the centre for the clock pack - a simple battery operated quartz unit will do, available from some hardware outlets, clock makers, or even canibalised from an existing clock. This is fitted last. Stain the wood the deisred colour, seal with a grain-sealing varnish, such as sanding sealer or bannana oil, then apply around 5 to 6 coats of good quality, clear varnish. Polish when hardened, and voila! One prop clock.
EDIT: Forgot to add, if your stepfather needs a rough drawing of how to do this, let me know, and I'll either e-mail it or post it here. The work is fairly time consuming, and some needs to be accurate, when it comes to 'feathering' the laminates, but it's not too difficult.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, I didn't realize it would be so much work. couldn't we just take a block of wood and trim it down? he's got a jigsaw he could use to cut out the shape of the prop.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2009)

There'd be no problem cutting a profile of a prop Rob, but that's all it would be. To get the shape looking convincing, you'd need to make the airfoil section, and the pitch. It could be done from 'solid', but it would be a very long, and hard job to cut and shape the timber, as you'd need to start with the thickness of the boss. That could be anywhere between three to four or five inches thick, even for a small prop.
The only othe way to do it, without laminating or casting or moulding, would be to make it in three sections, and join them somehow. These would be two blades and the boss, or hub. The blades could be carved and sanded to give some semblance of airfoil and pitch, then joined to the hub and blended with filler or glass fibre. If it was done this way, it would probably need to be painted, as varnished wood would show all the joins and filler etc.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 23, 2009)

I just talked to my stepfather, and we're gonna forego the prop pitch cos it's gonna be wayyy too much work. so we're just gonna do the basic shape of the propeller and then sand it down.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2009)

OK, sounds good. Try to post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 23, 2009)

lol it'll be a while, cos we got some big projects comin up


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2009)

No probs Rob. You do realise though, that once yoi've made a wooden prop, you'll have to make a wooden aeroplane to connect to it?!!


----------



## Trebor (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL neither of us have the knowledge to do that!

and now, that project is being pushed wayyyy back cos something larger just presented itself. a water pipe burst under our house, and there's mold in a LOT of places. so we gotta take care of that, first


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ooh, sorry to hear about the repair under the house. I know that no fun. I did see this post on the site Instructables.com on how to fabricate a wooden propeller, if you get to a place where you can make one:
Wood Propeller Fabrication
I've got the plans for this large prop set aside with the some plans for a scale trebuchet...maybe one day.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the pipe burst Rob. Hope it hasn't caused too much damage, and can be fixed soon.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks, MP

Thanks, Terry. the plumber took care of the pipe. and the cleaning guys are taking care of the mold in the floor. but unfortunately, we're gonna have to take care of the walls, ourselves. and I am NOT looking forward to that. XP


----------



## Sweb (Jul 4, 2009)

Trebor said:


> been a while since I posted, I know. I'm sorry, guys! it's just that I've been getting more into General aviation than WWII aviation. part of the reason why I haven't finished my JU-87 Stuka.
> 
> Anyways, my stepfather's been getting into woodworking, and I've asked him to make me a wooden airplane propeller clock, because I've seen them for over a hundred bucks which is ridiculous. but the trouble is, we ain't got a clue how to do it. *I've been looking around the internet for steps on how to construct one of these things, but I haven't found anything. can any one y'all help me out?*



Wood Propeller Fabrication

This should give your stepfather some basics. The steps are printable and the cross-section drawings are as well. Look above and immediately to the right for the Print option.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 4, 2009)

Goodluck with it Treb, how bout finishing that Stuka?


----------

